# Modification to Apricot clock



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of you may remember the clock that I turned from Apricot some time ago. Well I was never really happy about it, the shape left a lot to be desired but too late now to alter, and the clock fit-up was too small and well off centre, this latter I decided to correct as shown in the shots. First I made a tight fitting plug, marked a new centre and if I had one, I would have used the correct size Forstner bit, but I didn't so I chose the closest undersized hole saw and brought it to correct size using a sanding drum in the Dremal, hence all the marks at the bottom. In hindsight I should have used the trimming router to clean up the bottom. I'm much happier with the result.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey good to have you back Harry, and the clock looks great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure is some pretty figured wood Harry and I really like the looks of it. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking clock Harry. Well done and nice modification.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry that looks great. Keep up the good wood working so get back into the shop GET TO WORK STOP THE WHINNING.


----------

